# 47th. Annual Grain Belt Classic ~ 350 mile Young Bird Race



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

47th. Annual Grain Belt Classic ~ 350 mile Young Bird Race​Does anyone know where I can get results from?
I am looking for yesterdays results.
Thank you​


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Rich would know.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you ...John
Hopefully he can jump in and help out..


----------



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was told its listed on racingpigeonmall.com


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ya did a search nothing also tried Au website.. No luck
but thank you for your help


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

They should have it posted on Racing Pigeon Mall some time today. It's just the results of the Omaha club's first race. Doesn't really have anything to do with the Grain Belt other than several of the birds were flown in this race.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

raftree3 said:


> They should have it posted on Racing Pigeon Mall some time today. It's just the results of the Omaha club's first race. Doesn't really have anything to do with the Grain Belt other than several of the birds were flown in this race.


Awesome-=Thank you


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Results are up now. Looks like one of your birds did just fine. Duane has one for me also but it came late on Wednesday so he kept it home.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

WinSpeed-1 OMAHA RACING PIGEON ASSOCIATION,INC 08/23/15-15:31
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: CENT1 Young Bird Race Flown: 08/22/2015
Release(A): 08:00 Birds: 250 Lofts: 6 Station: CENTRAL CITY,NE
Weather (Rel) P CLOUDY, SSE @ 14, 68 degrees (Arr) FEW CLOUDS, SSE @ 23, 72 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 CARTER MAY/82 204 AU 15 MWC BB H 10:22:17 104.905 00.00 1297.638 25
2 CARTER MAYOTT 2169 AU 15 MCLO RC H 10:22:18 2/ 82 00.01 1297.486 24
3 CARTER MAYOTT 15500 AU 15 SCN BC H 10:22:19 3/ 82 00.02 1297.258 23
4 CARTER MAYOTT 41 AU 15 CURE BBSP H 10:22:20 4/ 82 00.03 1297.167 22
5 CARTER MAYOTT 1532 AU 15 MRPC BC H 10:22:21 5/ 82 00.04 1296.970 21
6 CARTER MAYOTT 197 AU 15 CART BB H 10:22:23 6/ 82 00.06 1296.666 20
7 CARTER MAYOTT 2 AU 15 MPC BC H 10:22:25 7/ 82 00.08 1296.332 19
8 CARTER MAYOTT 1523 AU 15 SCHU BC H 10:22:29 8/ 82 00.12 1295.695 18
9 CARTER MAYOTT 159 AU 15 CART BB H 10:22:30 9/ 82 00.13 1295.589 17
10 CARTER MAYOTT 9292 AU 15 MYST RC H 10:22:31 10/ 82 00.14 1295.407 16
11 CARTER MAYOTT 3905 AU 15 CHIC BC H 10:22:43 11/ 82 00.26 1293.607 15
12 G&D KUGLER/93 54 AU 15 RR BB H 10:22:28 102.332 03.40 1264.139 14
13 G&D KUGLER 8888 AU 15 OMA BC H 10:22:41 2/ 93 03.53 1262.234 13
14 G&D KUGLER 8855 AU 15 OMA BB H 10:22:41 3/ 93 03.54 1262.160 12
15 G&D KUGLER 8873 AU 15 OMA BB H 10:22:41 4/ 93 03.54 1262.160 11
16 G&D KUGLER 527 AU 15 RRR BB H 10:22:42 5/ 93 03.55 1261.998 10
17 G&D KUGLER 9446 AU 15 MYST BC H 10:22:43 6/ 93 03.55 1261.909 9
18 G&D KUGLER 8881 AU 15 OMA BC H 10:22:43 7/ 93 03.56 1261.851 8
19 G&D KUGLER 251 AU 15 RRP RC H 10:22:45 8/ 93 03.57 1261.659 7
20 G&D KUGLER 8887 AU 15 OMA BB H 10:22:45 9/ 93 03.57 1261.600 6
21 G&D KUGLER 15501 AU 15 SCN BC H 10:22:46 10/ 93 03.58 1261.497 5
22 G&D KUGLER 8824 AU 15 OMA BC H 10:22:46 11/ 93 03.58 1261.497 4
23 G&D KUGLER 8850 AU 15 OMA BB H 10:22:47 12/ 93 03.59 1261.320 3
24 G&D KUGLER 254 AU 15 RRP WHT H 10:22:48 13/ 93 04.00 1261.144 2
25 G&D KUGLER 216 AU 15 MWC RC H 10:22:49 14/ 93 04.02 1260.982 1
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------
26 G&D KUGLER 8840 AU 15 OMA BC H 10:22:50 15/ 93 04.03 1260.805 0
27 G&D KUGLER 37903 AU 15 AA BB H 10:22:54 16/ 93 04.06 1260.291 0
28 G&D KUGLER 2530 AU 15 ARPU BB H 10:22:54 17/ 93 04.07 1260.232 0
29 G&D KUGLER 8171 AU 15 OMA BC H 10:22:54 18/ 93 04.07 1260.232 0
30 G&D KUGLER 8814 AU 15 OMA GRZ H 10:22:55 19/ 93 04.07 1260.129 0
31 G&D KUGLER 1594 AU 15 ER BC H 10:22:56 20/ 93 04.08 1260.011 0
32 G&D KUGLER 8858 AU 15 OMA BC H 10:22:56 21/ 93 04.09 1259.953 0
33 G&D KUGLER 519 AU 15 NW DC H 10:22:59 22/ 93 04.11 1259.527 0
34 G&D KUGLER 322 AU 15 MM RC H 10:23:01 23/ 93 04.13 1259.277 0
35 G&D KUGLER 883 AU 15 RRP DC H 10:23:06 24/ 93 04.19 1258.456 0
36 G&D KUGLER 9713 AU 15 MYST BBWF H 10:23:16 25/ 93 04.28 1257.065 0
37 G&D KUGLER 8883 AU 15 OMA DC H 10:23:21 26/ 93 04.33 1256.349 0
38 CARTER MAYOTT 3902 AU 15 CHIC BC H 10:27:16 12/ 82 04.59 1253.642 0
39 CARTER MAYOTT 1227 IF 15 CCC BC H 10:27:18 13/ 82 05.01 1253.316 0
40 CARTER MAYOTT 388 AU 15 NB BC H 10:27:19 14/ 82 05.02 1253.259 0
41 CARTER MAYOTT 1520 AU 15 KAST DC H 10:27:19 15/ 82 05.02 1253.259 0
42 CARTER MAYOTT 9635 AU 15 MYST BB H 10:27:20 16/ 82 05.03 1253.089 0
43 CARTER MAYOTT 8874 AU 15 OMA BB H 10:27:21 17/ 82 05.04 1252.976 0
44 CARTER MAYOTT 18 AU 15 LTL BC H 10:27:23 18/ 82 05.06 1252.721 0
45 CARTER MAYOTT 140 AU 15 WOND BB H 10:27:23 19/ 82 05.06 1252.721 0
46 CARTER MAYOTT 23 AU 15 WOND BBWF H 10:27:24 20/ 82 05.07 1252.466 0
47 CARTER MAYOTT 100 AU 15 LTL DC H 10:27:24 21/ 82 05.07 1252.466 0
48 CARTER MAYOTT 141 AU 15 CURE BB H 10:27:31 22/ 82 05.14 1251.589 0
49 CARTER MAYOTT 9631 AU 15 MYST BB H 10:27:33 23/ 82 05.16 1251.320 0
50 CARTER MAYOTT 135 AU 15 CURE BB H 10:27:51 24/ 82 05.34 1248.682 0
--------------------------------- Above are 20 percent ------------------------


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

WinSpeed-1 OMAHA RACING PIGEON ASSOCIATION,INC 08/23/15-15:31
Weekly Race Report Page 2
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: CENT1 Young Bird Race Flown: 08/22/2015

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
51 CARTER MAYOTT 9639 AU 15 OMA BC H 10:27:59 25/ 82 05.41 1247.656 0
52 CARTER MAYOTT 209 AU 15 MWC BB H 10:28:06 26/ 82 05.49 1246.589 0
53 JESUS LOFT/12 8527 AU 15 OMA BB 10:36:24 110.673 06.17 1245.427 0
54 CARTER MAYOTT 1128 AU 15 ER BB H 10:29:48 27/ 82 07.31 1232.415 0
55 CARTER MAYOTT 515 AU 15 RRR BB H 10:29:54 28/ 82 07.37 1231.648 0
56 CARTER MAYOTT 5911 AU 15 PV BB H 10:29:58 29/ 82 07.40 1231.155 0
57 CARTER MAYOTT 130 AU 15 CART BB H 10:29:58 30/ 82 07.41 1231.087 0
58 CARTER MAYOTT 1201 AU 15 FDL BC H 10:30:00 31/ 82 07.43 1230.786 0
59 CARTER MAYOTT 5905 AU 15 PV BC H 10:30:03 32/ 82 07.46 1230.458 0
60 CARTER MAYOTT 5154 AU 15 GPF BC H 10:30:03 33/ 82 07.46 1230.376 0
61 CARTER MAYOTT 9732 AU 15 MYST BC H 10:30:06 34/ 82 07.49 1230.007 0
62 CARTER MAYOTT 195 AU 15 CART BB H 10:30:09 35/ 82 07.52 1229.543 0
63 CARTER MAYOTT 1236 IF 15 CCC BBWF H 10:30:48 36/ 82 08.31 1224.325 0
64 CARTER MAYOTT 106 AU 15 CART BB H 10:30:49 37/ 82 08.32 1224.149 0
65 CARTER MAYOTT 8745 AU 15 OMA BC H 10:30:50 38/ 82 08.33 1223.973 0
66 CARTER MAYOTT 508 AU 15 RRR BB H 10:30:51 39/ 82 08.34 1223.892 0
67 CARTER MAYOTT 1231 IF 15 CCC RC H 10:30:52 40/ 82 08.35 1223.770 0
68 CARTER MAYOTT 575 AU 15 MPC BB H 10:30:54 41/ 82 08.37 1223.432 0
69 CARTER MAYOTT 2162 AU 15 MCLO DC H 10:30:56 42/ 82 08.39 1223.189 0
70 CARTER MAYOTT 5190 AU 15 BIEC BC H 10:30:58 43/ 82 08.41 1222.879 0
71 CARTER MAYOTT 1592 AU 15 ER BB H 10:30:59 44/ 82 08.42 1222.771 0
72 CARTER MAYOTT 8802 AU 15 OMA BB H 10:31:02 45/ 82 08.45 1222.420 0
73 CARTER MAYOTT 9605 AU 15 OMA BB H 10:31:03 46/ 82 08.46 1222.272 0
74 CARTER MAYOTT 8742 AU 15 OMA BB H 10:31:06 47/ 82 08.49 1221.813 0
75 CARTER MAYOTT 2156 AU 15 MCLO RC H 10:33:32 48/ 82 11.14 1202.555 0
76 G&D KUGLER 9272 AU 15 MYST BC H 10:30:46 27/ 93 11.58 1194.521 0
77 G&D KUGLER 15411 AU 15 LEDT BB H 10:30:50 28/ 93 12.03 1193.967 0
78 G&D KUGLER 1531 AU 15 MRPC BCWF H 10:31:01 29/ 93 12.13 1192.570 0
79 CARTER MAYOTT 9996 AU 15 OMA BC H 10:36:41 49/ 82 14.24 1178.303 0
80 CARTER MAYOTT 3613 AU 15 COOK RC H 10:38:38 50/ 82 16.21 1163.832 0
81 CARTER MAYOTT 155 AU 15 CART BB H 10:39:36 51/ 82 17.19 1156.795 0
82 CARTER MAYOTT 766 IF 15 TRC BB H 10:39:36 52/ 82 17.19 1156.747 0
83 CARTER MAYOTT 8871 AU 15 OMA BC H 10:39:48 53/ 82 17.31 1155.360 0
84 G&D KUGLER 8835 AU 15 OMA BB H 10:36:45 30/ 93 17.57 1148.940 0
85 Fast & Fur/21 8618 AU 15 OMA BCWF H 10:23:49 93.618 16.52 1145.447 0
86 G&D KUGLER 9705 AU 15 MYST BB H 10:37:14 31/ 93 18.27 1145.371 0
87 CARTER MAYOTT 8201 AU 15 OMA BB H 10:41:41 54/ 82 19.24 1141.890 0
88 CARTER MAYOTT 282 AU 15 MACK RC H 10:43:52 55/ 82 21.35 1126.711 0
89 CARTER MAYOTT 370 AU 15 NB BCSP H 10:43:57 56/ 82 21.40 1126.127 0
90 CARTER MAYOTT 2421 AU 15 AA RC H 10:43:59 57/ 82 21.42 1125.875 0
91 TRIPLE C L/39 95 AU 15 CURE BB H 11:06:48 119.458 24.46 1125.511 0
92 TRIPLE C LOFT 9219 AU 15 OMA BC H 11:06:48 2/ 39 24.46 1125.491 0
93 TRIPLE C LOFT 9211 AU 15 OMA BB C 11:06:57 3/ 39 24.55 1124.608 0
94 G&D KUGLER 550 AU 15 RRR SIL H 10:41:09 32/ 93 22.21 1117.594 0
95 G&D KUGLER 9015 AU 15 OMA BC H 10:41:09 33/ 93 22.22 1117.524 0
96 G&D KUGLER 1210 AU 15 FDL DC H 10:41:10 34/ 93 22.23 1117.397 0
97 G&D KUGLER 8885 AU 15 OMA BB H 10:41:12 35/ 93 22.25 1117.166 0
98 G&D KUGLER 9972 AU 15 OMA BC H 10:41:14 36/ 93 22.26 1117.016 0
99 CARTER MAYOTT 975 AU 15 NB BB H 10:45:18 58/ 82 23.01 1116.896 0
100 G&D KUGLER 8166 AU 15 OMA BBWF H 10:41:15 37/ 93 22.27 1116.889 0
101 G&D KUGLER 8872 AU 15 OMA BC H 10:41:16 38/ 93 22.28 1116.797 0
102 G&D KUGLER 1921 AU 15 FDL BC H 10:42:08 39/ 93 23.20 1110.816 0
103 G&D KUGLER 98 AU 15 CURE BB H 10:42:08 40/ 93 23.21 1110.736 0
104 G&D KUGLER 8177 AU 15 OMA BB H 10:42:09 41/ 93 23.22 1110.621 0
WinSpeed-1 OMAHA RACING PIGEON ASSOCIATION,INC 08/23/15-15:31
Weekly Race Report Page 3


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

12th 1st drop - not too bad..
Let hope the birds continue to get better and keep coming..
Thank you guys


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck with the following races. Nice start.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you Eric.. I'm going to need all the luck possible...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well the race was yesterday and I was told they only had 28 day birds and had to hold the race over till today. Don't know when they will post who the winner is but it should be soon.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.omahagrainbelt.com/index.htm

They may post it here as well as pigeon mall
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://omahagrainbelt.com/47th. Grainbelt.htm

Final race results
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

raftree3 did you get 9th place?
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes. It was sixth in the HHC and ninth in the Grain Belt. Must have dropped its tenth flights right after the HHC and flew this one with just stubs for tenth flights. Jim Egr had a really good day! Not a good deal with so many birds lost over the summer. Guess that's the game.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Congrats Rich! That's quite a bird to do so well on stubs!


----------

